# Best Turkey Decoys



## bb3605s

I am looking to buy turkey decoys and I want to get the most realistic looking ones. Does anyone have any decoys that they especially like or know that work very well.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I like to use the flambeau. They are light and work good. They are not the most realistic looking but work fine. The hard rubber decoys tend to get a crease in them and then look fake...IMO. That is why I stick with the flambeau foam decoys.


----------



## WingedShooter7

go to cabela's.com and request a master spring catalog they have alot of decoys in there or else

Try searching cabelas.com for Turkey Decoys
also see if Carrylite,Flambeau,etc has any.


----------



## duckbusterky

Hazel Creek decoys. They are taxidermied decoys but do cost some $$$.


----------



## Ed Blankinship

IMO the best decoys are none. I have had too many bad experiences with them. Mine all now live in a box in the attic.

Ed


----------



## goosebusters

I also love my flambeau, makes the gobblers come runnin'.


----------



## siucowboy

I use decoys when and if I have time to set them out and if the terrain is "decoy friendly". If I'm somewhere where by the time the bird steps out into the open he's in range, then I often forego them, but if I can see farther than I can shoot, then I try to set some out, but no hard and fast rule....I've tried the old cheap fleather flex (which have gotten better but still look fake), cabelas rubber, and hard plastic types....but I'm really excited to try Carry Lite's new Pretty Boy Strutting Tom decoy...you can substitute a real turkey tail into it and it looks GOOD...it also comes with a hen in the submissive position and they got the angle of the neck on the hen right....I'm going to have to avoid the temptation to use it on public ground though...I get the chills thinking about having it in front of me on ground tons of guys are looking for something to shoot at.


----------



## cut'em

Ed Blankinship said it right "NONE" stay away from decoys make the bird look for you not a decoy.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I have gotten turkeys because of decoys and I have scared them way because of decoys.....

I have shot turkeys with and with out......I have birds hang up with out the decoy, and I have had them come a running in to the decoy.....

I personally like to use them...This way when the bird makes its way to the call they will focus on the decoy on thier approach. This way you can get away with a little bit of movement.

But you can have success with and with out. If I want to be fast and just run and gun....no decoy.....If I want to relax and hunt strut zones......decoys.

There are many ways to kill these birds and all are effective. Hope this helps you out in making the decision to use a decoy or not.

Also I bought a new bobble head by buckwing....worked great. Look at my photo album......I called in three birds in three days of hunting. I shot two and a friend shot one. They are all posted.


----------



## Puddinhead

I agree that Flambeau makes the lightest, easiest to deploy decoys. I've had Carrylite and hated them. As someone else pointed out, the more rubbery decoys like Carrylite are hard to get to balloon out as they should. Flambeau's hold their shape and and with a slight wind you'll catch some movement as it spins around the stake.

I've shot two birds off the top of a flambeau decoy. Twice I've had birds try to mount my decoy.

As far as decoys go generally, I also agree that there are times to use them and times to not use them. If I can get close enough to a bird on the roost, I'd rather sit and be still than risk putting out a decoy. If I'm a long ways off and it's early enough (dark) but I think the bird on the roost could possibly see a decoy (in a field), I'll put it out if I don't think I'll risk bumping the bird. I've had many birds sail down to a decoy and land right beside it.

In our area we have so many turkeys that we are in constant competition with the real deal. Thus more times than not we use decoys to try to even the playing field.


----------



## KennyD

There is a new Turkey Decoy that seems to be getting a lot of attention from the pros. However the web sight can be hard to find. Spin-N-Strut.com. I saw this Decoy at the NWTF convention last year for the first time. I had to have one. By pulling on a string this decoy will go into a strutting motion and raise the tail. To Cool! I have one and it works!
There is a video on the web sight that explains why it works so well.


----------



## ARNash

Last year i got the pretty boy and pretty girl combo. I have like 5 others decoys(hens and a jake) and the pretty boy/ girl is DEFIANTLY the best ive ever used. The third time i ever used it i called a 20 lb tom with an 8 inch beard in from like 300 yards off posted property. Once he saw pretty boy/girl he ran the whole way in and was ready for a fight, never struted once and never made it to the decoys either but managed to make it home with us.


----------



## dfisher

I have three Feather Flex decoys. A jake and two hens. I use the two hens but never have had the jake out. They are light and crumple up to fit in your vest good. Look good too if you put them out and let the sun warm them a bit after a long winter in the box.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## gentleman4561

duckbusterky said:


> Hazel Creek decoys. They are taxidermied decoys but do cost some $$$.


I saw some in AH magazine they look awesome but were like $350.

I have heard the b-mobile is suposed to be good you can even put your own fan in the decoy. I will probably get one i will let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## iwantabuggy

I have one of these and I really like the convenience and quietness of it. I can't say that I think it works any better or worse than any others I've tried, but I like it better anyway.

http://www.montanadecoy.com/


----------



## PendletonFH

Dave smith decoys are amazing but you gotta pay the extra dollar


----------



## wyogoose

Go to cabelas or macks PW websites and check out the new Avian X turkey decoys from Zink. They are in my opinion, the most realistic looking decoys available. Also, they are compact and easy to carry.


----------



## bat man

check out this link I came across. looks pretty cool-

www.bestturkeydecoy.com


----------

